# Your iPod Name



## twister (May 16, 2002)

I'm happy to say i'm a proud parent of a brand spankin new 10 gig iPod.  I named him MacMan Jr. (after my main comptuer).  And this thing rocks.  Even the iPod packaging was damn cool!  And with trade in I got it for less than $200!

So what's your iPods name?  And do you have a case?  If so what kind.  I think i need a case for it now.  It's so naked and fingerprinty.

Twister


----------



## changomarcelo (May 16, 2002)

I do not usually name my computers nor other things without life


----------



## cybergoober (May 16, 2002)

MiPod
Using my camera case until I find the 'perfect' iPod case.


----------



## Ricky (May 16, 2002)

If I had an iPod I would name it Mizuko (Water chiled in Japanese.)  My computer's name is Daedalus.  I name my computer because it's on a network all the time and it's faster to say "Transfer your files over to Daedalus," then to say "Put your movie onto that Strawberry iMac over there.  :oint::"

  Makes me sound smarter when I have a name to give it too.


----------



## Koelling (May 16, 2002)

My dad named his new iMac "Mistress".


----------



## voice- (May 16, 2002)

Didn't I do this topic long ago?

My iPod is named 'Breath of Heaven'


----------



## twister (May 16, 2002)

Sorry Voice.  I just have so much iPod joy!  

Another Q:
Anyone use their iPod in their car?  I don't have a tape player and i've heard of gadgets that can work through the radio without a tape tape player.  Anyone tried them?

Twister


----------



## alexachucarro (May 16, 2002)

My G4 is called "Bitch"

My iMac is called "Bitch 2"

My iPod is called "MiniBitch" (if I had one!)


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

As I said numerous other places, my LCD iMac is named Trillian and my iPod is named Mystic.


----------



## deagle five o (May 16, 2002)

My G4 is named Lucy ( after the all-in-one mac in the feature film hackers )
The pod is named....iPod
My car is named Susan
My shoes are named Tia & Timera
My coffee table is called Bertha....ok i think i've gone overboard.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Yep, it sounds like it 

LOL alexachucarro, my friend and I were reading the posts together, and after a period of long silence where I'm scrolling and we're both reading, he sees your post and just says "Bitch." "Bitch2." "MiniBitch." LOL it was really funny at the time...


----------



## Hypernate (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deagle five o _
> *
> My shoes are named Tia & Timera
> *



Hahaha, SOMEONE has been watching Nickelodeon


----------



## MacImage (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *Sorry Voice.  I just have so much iPod joy!
> 
> Another Q:
> ...



I use mine in my car. I have a poineer deck thats about 3 years old now, it has AUXILARY inputs, standard RCA type, bought a 20 dollar adapter at my local stereo shop that converts the headphone plug type to RCA's and hooked it up. Sounds good and looks pretty nice. Maybe ill take a pic and upload it later.


----------



## martijnvandijk (May 31, 2002)

This product works just fine with the iPod. However, is a densely populated country like The Netherlands, there are so many occupied FM frequencies, that you keep on searching for the available ones. I am planning to take it to Tanzania, Africa and expect to have a lot of fun with it there!


----------



## twister (May 31, 2002)

I bought an iRock FM Transmitter and it rocks!!


----------



## rharder (May 31, 2002)

I guess I'm much less original, but at least I'm practical. I include my phone number in the name of my iPod and my laptop in case it's stolen and someone's nice enough to call me about it.

-Rob


----------



## MacImage (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *Sorry Voice.  I just have so much iPod joy!
> 
> Another Q:
> ...



well i said id get a picture of mine in my car, so here it is. my cd player has auxilary inputs, so i bought a pioneer RCA adapter that adapts their propietary auxilary input to standard RCA. it sounds great!. the quality of the pic isnt great, but oh welll....







sorry to bring back an old thread, but i had to show it off


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 2, 2002)

Nice Sam Rivers avatar MacImage.


----------



## swizcore (Aug 3, 2002)

My iPods name is XGiggy2.
The name stems obviously from the fact that it is a 10g iPod, the 2 represents the fact that XGiggy1 died and Apple sent me his new born baby brother. He's doing well.


----------



## cloudsuper (Aug 3, 2002)

I knew this girl online for 6 years who had the handle Tifa, with different things added onto it over time, anyway..I knew her online for 6 years and I planned to meet her at this anime convention... so I saved up 300 for the convention and she found out she couldn't come, so I spent it on an iPod.  I named the iPod after her.


----------



## dillacom (Aug 4, 2002)

My iMac is called iMac, my TiBook is named dillacom (old nickname) and my iPod is Dillapod.  I use my iPod all of the time in my car, using a tape deck adapter, my car is a POS because I spend all of my money on my Macs


----------



## Inline_guy (Aug 4, 2002)

My iPod is called....

!Dance!

Sometimes I change it to 

Tasty groove

My iMac is called

Mac Step One

Matthew

:: inlineguy.com ::


----------



## WDRAM (Aug 4, 2002)

Mine is called Fender, and it's all scratched up in the shiny metal part...need...groove...jacket...


----------



## sjb2016 (Aug 4, 2002)

My desktop computer is Homer after Homer Simpson (I once had Homer, Marge, and Maggie for my three HD partitions until I went back to just one partition)

My iBook is named aXel because I lived in Sweden for a year and I love that name, but also because when I was bored one night while studying in Beijing I had a MacWorld my mom had sent and I cut a,l, and e from Apple and used the OS X X to make a name tag for him.  

Finally, the iPod is called Lucky because I won it at a tech convention (granted I was working while everyone else was partying on their spring breaks, I got the better deal).  I'm such a loser.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Aug 6, 2002)

I named mine "thief"


----------



## bigbadbill (Aug 13, 2002)

I feel so boring!

G4 = Bill's G4

iBook = Bill's iBook

iPod = Bill's iPod

or maybe i'm just selfish ... mine, mine, mine!


----------



## bigbadbill (Aug 15, 2002)

O.K, I renamed my iPod. How's this?


----------



## bogd (Aug 15, 2002)

My main computer, which is a PC, *shudders* is named Venkman.

my iBook is Venkman Jr. or iVenkman, iVenkbook

when I get my iPod it will be Venkman 1/8, MiniVenkman, or VenkPod.

I dunno which yet. I developed my naming system off of the characters from Ghostbusters...ie I named my Dad's computer Stanz and I named my friend's computer Spengler.


----------



## Aftershock (Aug 15, 2002)

G4 = AfterMac
iBook= AfterBook
iPod= AfterPod


----------



## spitty27 (Aug 18, 2002)

My PowerBook Pismo is "bigMac"

and my two other partitions are "littlemac" and "tinyMac"

i have no iPod so i dont have a name for one.


----------

